# Gig bag for 27" 8 string?



## ajdemo76 (Jan 20, 2015)

im looking for a gig bag for my Iron Label 8. Has anyone found a bag that fits? I just play at home so I don't really need a case but will get one if there's not a bag out there. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jan 20, 2015)

Do you already have a gig bag? I don't think I've ever actually had to find a special one to fit it. 1.5" isn't that much bigger. I'm most certain my baritone 8s fit in regular gig bags. Baritones have existed for a while prior to 8 strings being popular.


----------



## pantallica87 (Jan 20, 2015)

Try a bass gig bag.


----------



## IChuckFinleyI (Jan 20, 2015)

I've contacted the guys at MONO about one for my 8 that has a 27" scale and was told it would fit well. I've been meaning to place the order for it, but have been busy lately


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Jan 20, 2015)

My regular gig bags all are able to hold my 26.5" 8 string.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jan 20, 2015)

^Yea but what about 8 strings that'll actually intonate? 

wub


----------



## House74 (Jan 20, 2015)

^^ ohhhhh SNAP :-o


----------



## Tango616 (Jan 20, 2015)

Shots fired


----------



## ajdemo76 (Jan 20, 2015)

Thanks for the replies. I haven't had gig bags in the past so I want sure how much extra room there would be. Good call on a bass gig bag.


----------



## MatthewK (Jan 20, 2015)

I have an SKB gig bag and it fits a 28" scale 8-string Schecter with an inch or two to spare.


----------



## Alice AKW (Jan 21, 2015)

I have a standard roadrunner gig bag that fit my old RG8 nice and snug.


----------

